# Bobsykes cobia



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Would cobia ever run at bob sykes? I really don't feel like dealing with the pier rats and tourist at the pensacola pier. Just curious.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope !!! Only in the Gulf.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I actually caught one off Bob Sykes about thirty years ago. I happened to look down by the pilings and he was just cruising on top. I used a live pinfish that was already set up for reds.


----------



## wdrummel (Apr 12, 2012)

Caught a baby cobia near three mile last summer


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Beach or bust basically. And you're more than welcome to come out to the pier and fish with me and some friends. Don't be intimidated.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

They come inshore but it's VERY RARE, and no they don't run at bobsykes. I saw a guy catch one off the little pier right by the bridge that goes on to Ft walton beach from ft walton one day. It was about 10lbs and broke off as he tried to pull it up. You have to deal with the best fishermen on the gulf on the piers or go out in a kayak or boat. My advice is go out and get away from everyone else on the pier and watch and learn. You will see some amazing stuff. Just practice casting so you can hit the whitecap/ jellyfish/ or whatever else gives you a target within a foot, you need that muscle memory so it's second nature when your hearts beating out of your chest. When someone calls first shot watch the fish so you can get used to what they look like far away, and don't get your hopes up on catching one your first season. Very few people do off the pier, hell a lot of people doing it for years don't get one every year off them. Have fum watching others, you will never stop learning out there, I definitely haven't.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

holicori said:


> Would cobia ever run at bob sykes? I really don't feel like dealing with the pier rats and tourist at the pensacola pier. Just curious.


 Time to get you a yak!!! Im looking for another one. if I can pick one up before the season starts I will let you use my spare and we will go brawl some cobia. Are you going to BS tonight? Ugly


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Not tonight ugly...gonna be at the beach tomorrow though with a yak for shark fishing. Prob be at bs sun or mon night. 

Its not that im intimidated. I hold my own when it comes to fishing...but i also like to learn. I just dont like fishing shoulder to shoulder and having my line crossed every 5 min...and dealing with some of the immature folk out there. 

Put simply...fishing for me isnt about fish...its about getting away. The fish are just a bonus...and dinner 

My gf has a jetski im rigging for fishing. Ill most likely be using that for cobia. Could cover alot of ground quick

Possibly troll for kings too.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

It's not even close to what is seems like you think. But suit yourself! Offer still stands.


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

Dont get me wrong...ill still take you up on that sometime...but given the option of pier or waverunner...id take the waverunner by myself


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

*sharkin*

Im thinking about loading up the yak and brawling sharks at pickens from sat afternoon until sunday maybe I will cya there. Good luck Ugly


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

holicori said:


> Not tonight ugly...gonna be at the beach tomorrow though with a yak for shark fishing. Prob be at bs sun or mon night.
> 
> Its not that im intimidated. I hold my own when it comes to fishing...but i also like to learn. I just dont like fishing shoulder to shoulder and having my line crossed every 5 min...and dealing with some of the immature folk out there.
> 
> ...


That's some pretty closed minded thinking. Not at all what it's like on a daily basis. Most of the people that cast over your line are the newbies wanting to learn not the rats, so should show a little bit of patience. Go with an open mind and be sociable. The piers a hodge podge of many personalities and anytime you have that their's bound to be some tempers flared. To each his own but for many the pier is their only and best option to catch fish for fun and/or food, and a great way to meet people interested in the same hobby as you. If you'd like to go with me shoot me a PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Just wanted to add that when a rat does throw over your line they are usually really good at not getting the lines tangled or really good at untangling them LOL


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pier Fisherpeople*



romadfishrman said:


> That's some pretty closed minded thinking. Not at all what it's like on a daily basis. Most of the people that cast over your line are the newbies wanting to learn not the rats, so should show a little bit of patience. Go with an open mind and be sociable. The piers a hodge podge of many personalities and anytime you have that their's bound to be some tempers flared. To each his own but for many the pier is their only and best option to catch fish for fun and/or food, and a great way to meet people interested in the same hobby as you. If you'd like to go with me shoot me a PM. :thumbsup:


Very well said sir! You get what you give.

I raised my kids on piers and they remember folks today that we once knew from many moons ago; many of them since gone. They are better citizens for associating with them.

The Pier Fishing Family is far reaching. I run into people from all over who remember me; and vice versa, from 'back when'. 

Go; and enjoy yourself. Fishing is supposed to be fun. C2


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

The times ive went to the pier...the "rats" there were so damn rude. Everytime. Not closed minded...its facts from my experience. I remember one time trying to help net some random "rat's" bobo...and he cussed at me the entire time cuz the wind kept catching my net....let alone i was the only help he had. Finally got the fish and not even an apology...just a sorry ass thankyou.

We could go on and on about it...but somewhere currently in the forum is a thread involving pier rats and dick measurments about whose been there the longest and whose grandad built which pier. If it bothers you...post in that section. 

Pier rats have a rep...like eveeybody else gets a rep....for a reason!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I caught two undersized cobia in the bay last year... or I should say, someone in my boat did. One was in fact near the Octagon @ Bob Sykes and it had a larger friend with it that was probably actually a legal fish but it disappeared when we hooked it's little brother.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I stopped in sat morning after work with my new cobia rod reel and jig just to see how it would throw. You should have seen the looks people were giving me.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

You can definitely catch them in the sound (not only during the run but all summer long) although you can't target them. I've seen them caught at Sykes, Three Mile and all the way up to Tiger Point in the grass.


----------

